# Hey uber fam i need help!!!!!



## boltstatus (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi my name is Branden and i was recently working with uber up until a week ago I got into an accident that damaged my car to the point that I cant drive for uber.
Uber was my only source of income and transportation for my family. I'm unable to drive with the current damage to the car. I was cut off on the freeway by a lady who was on the phone and didnt see me! Now my fender rubs against the tire and i cannot drive it like that.
I will not be able to pay my bills and rent.


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

First, sorry that happened!

Secondly, I'm confused - Did she not have insurance or was it a hit and run? Do you have collision coverage - this should be covered under your policy?


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

1 Post and UBER Fam? I am sorry for your loss, but if you came to this forum long ago --> you would know the UBER/INSURANCE situation. Many drivers are playing Russian Roulette driving for UBER! Live and learn!


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

No real details but you want money. Cooool.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

boltstatus said:


> Hi my name is Branden and i was recently working with uber up until a week ago I got into an accident that damaged my car to the point that I cant drive for uber.
> Uber was my only source of income and transportation for my family. I'm unable to drive with the current damage to the car. I was cut off on the freeway by a lady who was on the phone and didnt see me! Now my fender rubs against the tire and i cannot drive it like that.
> I will not be able to pay my bills and rent.


What do you expect from us? Donation to your go fund me? We're a bit too sceptical here. Not to mention we're also broke drivers


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your loss but when I found myself on the verge of being broke I accepted a job offer in Iraq, where I spent two years. And you appear to be a lot younger than I was.........................


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Slon said:


> No real details but you want money. Cooool.


I think I'm going to take a random picture of the next dented vehicle I see. Will you guys send me some money?


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I tell you what, I wouldn't care how broke I am... If someone at UP who I see helps other drivers every day the best they can and has earned respect ---> I would DONATE in a HEART BEAT if needed! 1 post ---> = No RESPECT earned: sorry IMO!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmm..... I see door damage, but no picture showing a fender in contact with a tire. So go to her insurance company or your own insurance company, and get it fixed. BTW, it's collision coverage, not comprehensive. Comp would pay if a tree fell on your car, for instance.


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Hmm..... I see door damage, but no picture showing a fender in contact with a tire. So go to her insurance company or your own insurance company, and get it fixed. BTW, it's collision coverage, not comprehensive. Comp would pay if a tree fell on your car, for instance.


It was intended as - do you have full coverage - i.e. comprehensive as all encompassing...but, hey..I updated since not everyone uses the same terms in the same way.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Used to sell fire and casualty insurance, (nearly fifty years ago) so I was speaking from that position. We were told that technically, "full coverage" wasn't available, because that would indicate coverage with no limits or deductibles. But you are correct, the terms vary depending on where you live and what insurer you might be using. Bottom line, the OP's accident should be covered.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol, is this post serious? You don't even show damage in the area that you are describing, man? Secondly, you don't even post the donate link...just screenshots.

On top of that, from where that damage is located, it looks more like YOU were the one cutting someone off and paid the price for it. Why do I say this? Look at the door handle, that damage is located more towards the back of the car. Furthermore, the panel close to the rear tires are damaged. That only happens when you hit something from the side...like when you try to overtake somebody and failed. In your scenario, if she tried to overtake you and failed, it would simply not be possible from that damage location. You would have to be IN FRONT of her and CLEARLY VISIBLE for her bumper to cause damage in that manner.

We weren't born yesterday. Drive smarter, don't be an idiot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

boltstatus said:


> Hi my name is Branden and i was recently working with uber up until a week ago I got into an accident that damaged my car to the point that I cant drive for uber.
> Uber was my only source of income and transportation for my family. I'm unable to drive with the current damage to the car. I was cut off on the freeway by a lady who was on the phone and didnt see me! Now my fender rubs against the tire and i cannot drive it like that.
> I will not be able to pay my bills and rent.


Fender doesnt look that bad. That front door is screwed.
Take fender off.fold blanket 4layers thick.place fender on blanket on cement,hammer untill fender no longer rubs.
Might try a pipe wrench on that door skin corner to bend out untill it seals.
Try to drive nights untill you can afford replacement panels at junk yard.
You any good with bondo and spray paint ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think I'm going to take a random picture of the next dented vehicle I see. Will you guys send me some money?


If its a good picture.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

He is not responding to anyone = BS


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Seastriper said:


> He is not responding to anyone = BS


Exactly! He also removed his picture, lol.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberXCali said:


> Exactly! He also removed his picture, lol.


Or the moderator did in the edit last night.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Or the moderator did in the edit last night.


Oh yes, I see. Posted that while I was still waking up, didn't see who it was removed by.


----------



## Silver Cap (Feb 19, 2016)

What do you mean BS? I just sent him $50!!! LOL


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's my birthday soon, I'm an uber x driver so, as you know, I can't afford to by myself a nice birthday present. Please send me some money so I can buy myself something nice? 

Actually my birth day is in Nov, so you can send multiple installments, Cash check PayPal visa gift cards money orders bit coin, precious metals, stock certificates whatever is easiest for you I'm not too picky. 


Thanks and God bless


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


>


Private message me if you need my PayPal , mailing address, Google wallet Id, or various bank of America donation account names, I'll also accept property deeds OR vehicle / boat titles in lieu of money, as I said before, I'm not too picky.

I can make arrangements for personal pick up if the donation is large enough and I'll include a personal thank you and a hand shake or a hug. (at my discretion of course) I can also add tears to my thank you hand shake/hug large donation appreciation appearance for a nominal fee, it really does add to your overall giving experience, so I've been told.

If donating change, I suggest saving it until you can convert it paper money, you have to get a stamp anyway no sense in us, both being inconvenienced.

Thanks again and remember the real gift is in giving!


----------

